# Old sucks



## Argo

haha, first day on a real slope for the season was yesterday and it was decent powder riding yesterday too.... Probably not ideal to start the season out with a pow day. Went at it like it hasn't been 6 months since I rode and by the time I got back to my truck my back leg thigh was spasming and cramping. I tweaked something out in there. It hurt intermittently last night, when I woke up this morning it felt like my leg was going to snap in half and pop out of socket from spasms/cramps. 

Took today off from riding and will hit it again tomorrow. Fortunately I have a huge bathtub to fit my big ass in so I soaked in hot water for about 45 min today, stretched out some and it is about 75% better now.


----------



## drblast

At least now they've finally started playing *good* music in the grocery store.


----------



## smellysell

I've got a heat pad on my back as I type this. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211

:lol:

Yeahp! After a certain point, it definitely becomes necessary to start _pacing_ oneself! :injured: :blink:

:laugh:


----------



## wrathfuldeity

chomps1211 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yeahp! After a certain point, it definitely becomes necessary to start _pacing_ oneself! :injured: :blink:
> 
> :laugh:


Lol...pre-dose ibuprofen in the morning and at lunch...at least it helps prevent the feeling of pain and swelling until it wears off...then cbd and alcohol for the eve. I knew my drug crazed youth would come to some benefit in my old age...its all about proper dosage and timing, i.e, pacing.


----------



## deagol

I went splitboarding today with my partner who is 18 years younger than me, really %%&*^ hard keeping up with him, and he's on skis, so even faster. Yup getting old sucks....


----------



## poser

Argo said:


> haha, first day on a real slope for the season was yesterday and it was decent powder riding yesterday too.... Probably not ideal to start the season out with a pow day. Went at it like it hasn't been 6 months since I rode and by the time I got back to my truck my back leg thigh was spasming and cramping. I tweaked something out in there. It hurt intermittently last night, when I woke up this morning it felt like my leg was going to snap in half and pop out of socket from spasms/cramps.
> 
> 
> 
> Took today off from riding and will hit it again tomorrow. Fortunately I have a huge bathtub to fit my big ass in so I soaked in hot water for about 45 min today, stretched out some and it is about 75% better now.




Do you strength train in the off season? 
If not, it’s an obvious, highly efficient and straight forward way to be ready. Not to mention, stronger is always better than weaker.


----------



## mojo maestro

I'm not sure a number can suck......................maybe.......it's u.............?????


----------



## Argo

I strength train. Unfortunately this summer was mostly weight lifting and not alot of cardio, stretching or hiking. Plus a shit ton of driving, tight quads and hamstrings. The lack of stretching and yoga is my problem. Im already starting again, today. 

The first day plus it being a powder day is what did me in....


----------



## Donutz

I didn't do as much strength training as I would have liked in the off-season, but I _did_ get in a lot of stretching. Had to -- last season I was finding it hard to reach behind my heel to get at my Flow highbacks. I realized that everything had tightened up. Didn't help that I had a hip twinge that was bothering me.

Anyway, I set my watch to beep every half hour during the day, and I'd do one stretch of some kind for one minute. Made a huge difference. Not just for flexibility, either. In the past, being more flexible made it easier to avoid injury. I'm hoping that will still hold true.


----------



## MMSlasher

Donutz said:


> Had to -- last season I was finding it hard to reach behind my heel to get at my Flow highbacks.


This is why I don't like flows. Goofy footed and right handed don't end well for a person as limber as a brick. 

On topic though, my first day back sucks every year and seems to be getting worse. I lift and do cardio, but no yoga. I know I need too, but there are only so many hours in a gym session. I always see some old dudes on the slopes, 60+ on skis, and think to myself that I need to pick up some skis. I don't think I have ever seen a 60+ on a board.


----------



## F1EA

wrathfuldeity said:


> Lol...pre-dose ibuprofen in the morning and at lunch...at least it helps prevent the feeling of pain and swelling until it wears off...then cbd and alcohol for the eve. I knew my drug crazed youth would come to some benefit in my old age...its all about proper dosage and timing, i.e, pacing.


Yup.
Pre load on Ibuprofen is the way to go. Also, gatorade.

Booze is really bad though. Except maybe a beer to lighten up the mood.


----------



## Donutz

MMSlasher said:


> This is why I don't like flows. Goofy footed and right handed don't end well for a person as limber as a brick.
> 
> On topic though, my first day back sucks every year and seems to be getting worse. I lift and do cardio, but no yoga. I know I need too, but there are only so many hours in a gym session. I always see some old dudes on the slopes, 60+ on skis, and think to myself that I need to pick up some skis. I don't think I have ever seen a 60+ on a board.


We are rare.


----------



## t21

My first opening weekend(including friday) was a SOREfest due to the second day turned out to be powder day. I struggled to stay afloat on my warpig by having it on a centered stance and being sore from the first day did not help. shifting my hips back to raise my tips was a definite leg burner and not doing any physical training prior to the season was a mistake.


----------



## neni

MMSlasher said:


> I don't think I have ever seen a 60+ on a board.


You're too early. Check the forum in 15-20y and you'll see plenty.


----------



## neni

deagol said:


> I went splitboarding today with my partner who is 18 years younger than me, really %%&*^ hard keeping up with him, and he's on skis, so even faster. Yup getting old sucks....


Went hiking with my 8yo godson... the little guy does 19km without getting tired (continues to play soccer with friends after coming home)... I fear the days when he becomes 18! 
Hmmm... OTOH, in 20y, he may _carry_ me up


----------



## chomps1211

MMSlasher said:


> ....I always see some old dudes on the slopes, 60+ on skis, and think to myself that I need to pick up some skis. *I don't think I have ever seen a 60+ on a board*.


Here ya go.... Enjoy! :grin:


----------



## poser

neni said:


> You're too early. Check the forum in 15-20y and you'll see plenty.




One of my regular riding partners is 66 and has incredible technique and fluidity. He’s the best rider on moguls I’ve ever seen. People come up to him regularly and say something like, “dude, I saw you from the lift: you’re really, really good”. 

If you were to follow him without knowing his age, you’d think “that’s an incredibly experienced mid 30s rider” based on the way he moves. To be fair though, he started skiing in the 70s and snowboarding in the early 90s and probably has ridden 50-100+ days every single season.


----------



## Scalpelman

F1EA said:


> Yup.
> 
> Pre load on Ibuprofen is the way to go. Also, gatorade.
> 
> 
> 
> Booze is really bad though. Except maybe a beer to lighten up the mood.




Ha yeah I gave up the boozing and riding. It’s my end of day reward now. Need to keep my mind sharp. I just turned 50. Plan is boarding til 80.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Riding is the new skiing. Met a few geezers that have switched to riding because their knees could no longer handle skiing.


----------



## t21

I turned 50 this past May and after riding this past two weekends, i might need to change my riding style a bit. I normally ride gorilla stance(low and go fast) even when i was skiing before.I get my power and balance that way but now it seems to kill me. I like to carve,i even set my bindings on forward stance last friday to get lower but when i attempted to ride on bumps with that set up i got schooled! I like riding on moguls but i got thrown around like a newbie. I could not ride around the bumps like i used to with duck stance and my thighs/knees did not want to play shock absorber so my soreness is from getting buck and flipping over and one particular slam got me a type of charlie horse on my left thigh,still sore this morning.


----------



## F1EA

Scalpelman said:


> Ha yeah I gave up the boozing and riding. It’s my end of day reward now. Need to keep my mind sharp. I just turned 50. Plan is boarding til 80.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah 1 or 2 beers at the end of day is the most I'd do now.

Another thing i use is knee braces and compression pants. My rear knee and thigh are already disadvantaged form a previous injury. I'm not sure exactly how much they help, but i definitely feel better riding with them. The braces help with knee pain, the pants help with thigh fatigue.


----------



## Snowdaddy

Yes... getting old sucks. I have a busted knee that just wont heal so I'm finally off to see a doctor to get some gamma rays shot into it. I'm not stoked about surgery... fingers crossed.


----------



## OneManArmy

F1EA said:


> Yup.
> Pre load on Ibuprofen is the way to go. Also, gatorade.
> 
> Booze is really bad though. Except maybe a beer to lighten up the mood.


You can't be that old yet then.... or maybe it's just a California thing.... but screw Gatorade. I've switched to Coconut water and CBD. LOL!


----------



## F1EA

OneManArmy said:


> You can't be that old yet then.... or maybe it's just a California thing.... but screw Gatorade. I've switched to Coconut water and CBD. LOL!


Hahaha yeah i'm not yet a certified geezer. But getting there. They cal it adult contemporary 

Oh and by gatorade i mean mostly hydrating. I do gatorade, but it can be water too.


----------



## Custom55

I'm 63yo and put in 40+ days a season. I keep my feet on the ground ( no jumps or park ) but still carve with the best of them. 

You've got to *stretch *your entire body. Off season I'm at the gym 5 days a week with weights and cardio. During the season I'm on the slopes as much as possible.


----------



## Snowdaddy

Went to the doctor who pulled my leg in every direction. He then told me that I should do some exercises and come back in two weeks to see if I needed an x-ray. On my subtle questions about snowboarding and if he thought that would be a very bad idea, he just said that I had been limping around for five months and should build some strength.

So I bought myself a knee support and took out my inline/skateboard knee pads and hauled myself to the nearest resort. I can't think of a better way to build muscles!

And some painkillers for the journey home.. :laugh:

:injured:


----------



## wrathfuldeity

^Tweaked me self good a few times; and took a break for a couple of weeks, then back at it in a very reduced manner but kept at it. Some years it seemed that everything was dialed back for the remaining season and sometimes into the off season. But so far been able to continue and progress over the long term. Now if I could just get myself to do some kind of off season workouts...early season would be much more fun. :facepalm3:


----------



## Snowdaddy

God damnit the day after your first ride is torture...


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Snowdaddy said:


> God damnit the day after your first ride is torture...


Damit, at least you got a first day...still waiting for my torture to begin :grin: :crying: the existential pain of feeling abandoned is unbearable :crying:


----------



## Snowdaddy

wrathfuldeity said:


> Damit, at least you got a first day...still waiting for my torture to begin :grin: :crying: the existential pain of feeling abandoned is unbearable :crying:


At a bunny hill with fabricated snow. But still


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Snowdaddy said:


> At a bunny hill with fabricated snow. But still


ewww...yer poor board and skinned knees


----------



## Snowdaddy

wrathfuldeity said:


> ewww...yer poor board and skinned knees


There was a fair amount of sow on piste (at least considering the season).


----------



## speedjason

Need to stretch before riding now.


----------



## bazman

speedjason said:


> Need to stretch before riding now.


Correction: Need to stretch before and after riding now


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

pulled method last night, cant rotate my back today lol


----------



## Crusty

Yep, old sucks, but at least it beats the alternative. 

I did a stupid little 50/50 on a groomer lip Sunday, board got out from under me and I pulled the old tailbone to whiplash move. I am beat up. Then I rolled my ankle this morning, and we're leaving for a cruise tomorrow. Mrs. Crusty is not impressed.


----------



## f00bar

Crusty said:


> Then I rolled my ankle this morning, and we're leaving for a cruise tomorrow. Mrs. Crusty is not impressed.


Suckiest part of getting older appears to be that you go on cruises.


----------



## Argo

f00bar said:


> Suckiest part of getting older appears to be that you go on cruises.


I have not given in to this BS yet. Fortunately my wife is a snowboarder too. She would rather hike/sup/canoe in the summer or snowboard/snowshoe in winter. 

We have been on "cruises" but its been on a friends private 100m yacht.


----------



## Crusty

f00bar said:


> Suckiest part of getting older appears to be that you go on cruises.


Yeah, it sucks. :rofl4:


----------



## Donutz

Argo said:


> I have not given in to this BS yet. Fortunately my wife is a snowboarder too. She would rather hike/sup/canoe in the summer or snowboard/snowshoe in winter.
> 
> We have been on "cruises" but its been on a friends private 100m yacht.



My wife skis, which is almost as good, and snowshoes. She also thinks boats or anything that floats on water are an invention of the devil and to be avoided at all costs. So no cruises here.


----------



## neni

f00bar said:


> Suckiest part of getting older appears to be that you go on cruises.


Oh yeah! Cruises are awesome! My new favorite. Sailboat cruises which go into arctic fjords to splitboard remote mountain faces, that is. 
The comfort of a warm bed (tiny, tho) and dry boots (dried in the boat motor room) is unbeatable. And every day new animation program: set sails, search n skin up new fresh lines. I love cruises


----------



## Scalpelman

bazman said:


> Correction: Need to stretch before and after riding now




YES. Stretch after first run. Then again at the end of day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA

To me the biggest issue (other than overall fitness level) is the knees.

Had the first proper solid pow day of the season yesterday and holy hell my knees were hurting for the rest of the day. Typically, hot tub helps and I find it way better than stretching after riding... but yesterday I had no time afterwards, so... definitely felt the knee pain.


----------



## bazman

F1EA said:


> To me the biggest issue (other than overall fitness level) is the knees.


I saw a Physio for knee issues for a while, and lots of stretching and foam rolling was involved. Helped a lot, and I still do it

Also did strengthening


----------



## neni

Hmmm... it's sort of double-faced for me. Yes, the little wear n tear ailments are increasing quickly - I'm 40  - like joins begin to hurt, there's infkammation n arthrosis here and there, feet suck (hurt) anyway, each year bit more... but OTOH, fitness level is increasing every year. I'm in way better shape than with 20yo. So... of course I would cherish to have the fabulous recovery ability like when young, when one could shake off falls n being wasted by a good night's sleep... but... naw... It's ok to be old. I prefer the priorities I have nowadays.


----------



## F1EA

bazman said:


> I saw a Physio for knee issues for a while, and lots of stretching and foam rolling was involved. Helped a lot, and I still do it
> 
> Also did strengthening


Hmmm so stretching. Seems like that's the way to go. I'm going to have to start taking that more seriously.



neni said:


> Hmmm... it's sort of double-faced for me. Yes, the little wear n tear ailments are increasing quickly - I'm 40  - like joins begin to hurt, there's infkammation n arthrosis here and there, feet suck (hurt) anyway, each year bit more... but OTOH, fitness level is increasing every year. I'm in way better shape than with 20yo. So... of course I would cherish to have the fabulous recovery ability like when young, when one could shake off falls n being wasted by a good night's sleep... but... naw... It's ok to be old. I prefer the priorities I have nowadays.


heheh turning 42 soon... that big '40' is definitely a page turner.

And yes, arthrosis is exactly what I was talking about. That's what I'm most afraid of (and realize that's also what's coming/happening). You can deal with getting into shape (for example by the end of the season I'm typically in pretty good shape or just keeping active in summer); but the joint pain comes and worsens even if you're otherwise in good shape.

I'm fine with getting old. It's happening a bit 'too' fast, but.... that's the way it goes.


----------



## neni

F1EA said:


> And yes, arthrosis is exactly what I was talking about. That's what I'm most afraid of (and realize that's also what's coming/happening).


Go see a good PT. I have had bad knee issues as early as in late 20ties, and vast arthrosis in neck from horseriding accident, but can handle both quite well w/o any medication nowadays after learning from PT how exactly I have to strengthen muscles to support the joints/spine, which movements to do a s.o.. Sometimes, tiny movements/exercises can go a long way. Good luck!


----------



## F1EA

neni said:


> Go see a good PT. I have had bad knee issues as early as in late 20ties, and vast arthrosis in neck from horseriding accident, but can handle both quite well w/o any medication nowadays after learning from PT how exactly I have to strengthen muscles to support the joints/spine, which movements to do a s.o.. Sometimes, tiny movements/exercises can go a long way. Good luck!


Just started doing these:





I saw a PT last yr for lower back pain. It helped a lot. So will start these exercises and setup an appointment for the knees. I don't have terrible knee pain, but it's definitely where I feel it at the end of (and halfway through) the day. But when doing any park jumps it's waaaaaay worse... I wouldn't even be able to do a full park/jump day even if I wanted to; so thank goodness I don't


----------



## Argo

I rode a couple days a few weeks ago, went away limping. I have been doing yoga stretches daily since then and just did 5 days in a row, no problems other than some powder burn on my quads. I had a gap in rising due to work plus travelling south to see family... I will hopefully get 3 or 4 days a week on the mountain from now on...


----------



## Kenai

Argo said:


> I rode a couple days a few weeks ago, went away limping. I have been doing yoga stretches daily since then and just did 5 days in a row, no problems other than some powder burn on my quads. I had a gap in rising due to work plus travelling south to see family... I will hopefully get 3 or 4 days a week on the mountain from now on...


No question that the best resilience I've had in the last few years was when I did hot yoga a couple times a week while training for a triathlon. It's probably the only race I've come away from completely uninjured and pain free even though I left it all out there. Naturally, I've done no consistent yoga since then and everything hurts!


----------



## Scalpelman

MMSlasher said:


> This is why I don't like flows. Goofy footed and right handed don't end well for a person as limber as a brick.
> 
> 
> 
> On topic though, my first day back sucks every year and seems to be getting worse. I lift and do cardio, but no yoga. I know I need too, but there are only so many hours in a gym session. I always see some old dudes on the slopes, 60+ on skis, and think to myself that I need to pick up some skis. I don't think I have ever seen a 60+ on a board.




Was at okemo yesterday. There was a national >70yo ski/ride club there. Met a 75yo female boarder. So cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenai

Scalpelman said:


> Was at okemo yesterday. There was a national >70yo ski/ride club there. Met a 75yo female boarder. So cool.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Did you get her digits?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJP

I'm 44 and have had several injuries due to playing competitive soccer my whole life, but agree, it's all about prevention. I try to stretch, use a foam roller, and supplement with glucosamin prior to a trip. I've got soccer knees that can be painful, but have found that wearing a simple soft knee brace when I board helps. Also, I rub icy hot on my knees, this really helps with the aches prior to the end of the day! Take aleve of course and drink lots of water. 

I've also got a torn achilles and a torn quad tendon that never got repaired (not worth the rehab and perf difference). However, I can and do feel that quad when I get leg burn...ugh. Working on building that up before my next trip. Achilles doesn't bother me as I'm locked in. I do work out every single day and it does help, but I need to stretch more and have never taken a yoga class. My wife is always barking at me to go! Oh, and on top of all this I'm type one, but will never ever let that slow me down....my friend's that are much younger say I'm like Benjamin Button and look like I"m 12 years younger than what I actually am. However, some days getting out of bed I'm like "why am I so sore, I didn't do anything yesterday!". Exercise helps tremendously, but I'm starting to take the mindset of "prevention" more and more.


----------



## Scalpelman

Kenai said:


> Did you get her digits?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I was going to but her 80yo husband looked like he could still throw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo

chomps1211 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yeahp! After a certain point, it definitely becomes necessary to start _pacing_ oneself! :injured: :blink:
> 
> :laugh:


Old still sucks...

Damnit, tweeked the same hip yesterday plus my neck/shoulders. Did a solid triple tomahawk.... I was on day 6 of ridiculously deep powder conditions here and more tired than i should have been. I will be taking the a rest period until next friday.


----------



## Myoko

I'm nearly 55, ride probably 35+ days a year in Japan and apart from this year doing a jump I simply did not look at properly, I have had no issue getting older apart from getting tired quicker perhaps. Personally, I have found the best way to prepare for a trip is to jump on one of those vibrating platforms ($100) and basically start snowboarding on it. If you do 2-3 times a day for 15min you have practised being in the trees, hard grooming and everything else necessary. The only stretching I have ever done is to my toes so I can get to bindings easily but I tend to do other activities a lot that keep everything moving and that's the key I think. I live by the theory whatever you don't use, you use. Might be a bit of a road back from this shoulder injury as I can't even walk atm but perhaps its time to stay on the ground for me also. Certainly, I don't get any grief when I do.
It is pretty cool being an old bastard who can ride though, I do get an ego buzz out of that


----------



## Argo

Yeah, i love getting the looks at the base from people i flew by then they see gray hair. Lol. Im not really that old but im not young either. Tomahawk at 40mph is not ideal at any age though.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Yup, riding hard keeps you looking young...though you might feel otherwise.


----------



## Craig64

Myoko said:


> I'm nearly 55, ride probably 35+ days a year in Japan and apart from this year doing a jump I simply did not look at properly, I have had no issue getting older apart from getting tired quicker perhaps. Personally, I have found the best way to prepare for a trip is to jump on one of those vibrating platforms ($100) and basically start snowboarding on it. If you do 2-3 times a day for 15min you have practised being in the trees, hard grooming and everything else necessary. The only stretching I have ever done is to my toes so I can get to bindings easily but I tend to do other activities a lot that keep everything moving and that's the key I think. I live by the theory whatever you don't use, you use. Might be a bit of a road back from this shoulder injury as I can't even walk atm but perhaps its time to stay on the ground for me also. Certainly, I don't get any grief when I do.
> It is pretty cool being an old bastard who can ride though, I do get an ego buzz out of that


'64 model as well:wink:


----------



## Kijima

Losing 35kg made a massive difference to my snowboarding and endurance ability.


----------



## Craig64

Kijima said:


> Losing 35kg made a massive difference to my snowboarding and endurance ability.


 I'd imagine it would be a massive difference. The problem is food is soooo yummy.


----------



## timmytard

Myoko said:


> I'm nearly 55, ride probably 35+ days a year in Japan and apart from this year doing a jump I simply did not look at properly, I have had no issue getting older apart from getting tired quicker perhaps. Personally, I have found the best way to prepare for a trip is to jump on one of those vibrating platforms ($100) and basically start snowboarding on it. If you do 2-3 times a day for 15min you have practised being in the trees, hard grooming and everything else necessary. The only stretching I have ever done is to my toes so I can get to bindings easily but I tend to do other activities a lot that keep everything moving and that's the key I think. I live by the theory whatever you don't use, you use. Might be a bit of a road back from this shoulder injury as I can't even walk atm but perhaps its time to stay on the ground for me also. Certainly, I don't get any grief when I do.
> It is pretty cool being an old bastard who can ride though, I do get an ego buzz out of that


Awesome, simply awesome


TT


----------



## deagol

I am reviving this thread because this year is even worse than last year, and I fear next year will be even worse still...


----------



## Donutz

Yeah, don't disagree. I had it forcibly impressed upon me at my last lesson that I don't have the same stamina any more.


----------



## neni

Argo said:


> The first day plus it being a powder day is what did me in....


Puck up kitesurfing 

My first two days this season were pow days, and I had zero sore muscles. Been kitesurfing 3 weeks in Oct/Nov; legs were very well prepared with that.


----------



## chomps1211

I knew this was coming at some point,...

I just flunked my DOT physical because I couldn't score 20/40 vision in my R eye. That was WITH my glasses. (...it's an ooooold prescription) lol

So now Im in need of new glasses and I will be *required* to wear them now. ?‍♂
(...beware the Blind Truck Driver!) ???

...btw, @59 years old, 9 days straight riding last week, nearly beat me half to death. Lol. 

(_And I'm going back for 9 more days of the same in two weeks. _) ??‍♂


----------



## NT.Thunder

I'm 45 years old and last year dropped from 97kg to now being 72kg. Eating well, gym 3 times a week and feeling really good, makes doing up my binding so much easier with out my fat gut in the way. I'm an average snowboarder at best (do love it) even though I've been boarding since I was 17 with breaks in between. What I really notice now is core strength which makes it so much easier to recover from the enivitable stacks I have.

I just wished I'd looked after myself better these last 20 years but what are you to do.


----------



## Argo

we have had over 2 meters of snow this week, Im doing pretty good this year so far with 40k foot vertical today, all powder. I did a lot of hiking this summer though. Some of it with you, you gave me the cardio just from the extreme scenery in your ALPS! 



neni said:


> Puck up kitesurfing
> 
> My first two days this season were pow days, and I had zero sore muscles. Been kitesurfing 3 weeks in Oct/Nov; legs were very well prepared with that.


----------



## deagol

I now have to wear glasses to read small text. I knew it would finally get me, and now it has..
joints are sore all the time: knees, shoulders, sometimes elbows and wrists. 

I go to exercise class 3 days a week and bike in the summer, spring and fall, FWIW. Also do limited XC skiing in the winter to compliment snowboarding.


----------



## neni

deagol said:


> I now have to wear glasses to read small text. I knew it would finally get me, and now it has..
> joints are sore all the time: knees, shoulders, sometimes elbows and wrists.
> 
> I go to exercise class 3 days a week and bike in the summer, spring and fall, FWIW. Also do limited XC skiing in the winter to compliment snowboarding.


Hah, there's a little advantage of a former unfit rather unhealthy life as youngster  I started at a very low base and am now still getting stronger every year, even tho meanwhile the first wrinkles want to appear. Wonder when the peak - and decline - will come. As of today, I never felt so good/fit in youger age 

Only thing that really really REALLY sucks is my one fucked up foot. May need another surgery. Too much wear and tear 

Oh, and I feel you. Don't need no glasses yet, but detected that I cannot read the microscript on our banknotes anymore. I'll soon join the "my-arms-are-too-short-to-read-this" club


----------



## Crusty

One fun part about getting old is when the arthritis kicks in to remind you about all those old injuries.

This year when it's cold my hands have started to get back at me for things I shouldn't have punched. Yay.


----------



## Gregg LaPointe

Best part of getting old is when your bones break easier at the beginning of the season.
View attachment 152136
View attachment 152137


----------



## Donutz

I am NOT viewing that attachment.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Donutz said:


> I am NOT viewing that attachment.


Is that because you don't remember where you put your glasses on your head...lol

I do the Costco 3pk of cheaters when they are on sale and still can't find any glasses.

I've been doing geezer therapy...walking the damm dog at least 2x a day for about 5-6 miles a day. Its a pita to get going but always feel better when its done.


----------



## mojo maestro

Getting old is great.................couple years.......i won't even have to wear pants anymore................


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

How about when you’re not quite old yet, however you’ve the afflictions of old people anyway? First season with Arthritis wooohooo!


----------



## Crusty

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> How about when you’re not quite old yet, however you’ve the afflictions of old people anyway? First season with Arthritis wooohooo!


Sure, you're in. Hate to break it to you, but you'll be not quite old yet from here on out. Welcome. 

The good news is you made it.


----------



## Dts

I started snowboarding last year at 51. a workaholic, chain smoking, poor eating, out of shape, little to no rest and tons of stress back in 2013. So that blew up on me, several heart attacks and a triple bypass got my attention. After which I vowed to regain as much health as possible. And last month I was cruising at altitude (Loveland) wondering "well, how did I get here" !!! Unbelievable how far I've come, so grateful. Sure wish I had learned about this "snowboarding" when I was much younger, you have no idea how much fun it is!  Anyway, I'll be getting the runs in as long as I can, even if I need a few nitro tabs to get through the day... And yeah, turns out I can't read the trail maps without my readers...wth...even with them it can be a challenge..


----------



## smellysell

Dts said:


> I started snowboarding last year at 51. a workaholic, chain smoking, poor eating, out of shape, little to no rest and tons of stress back in 2013. So that blew up on me, several heart attacks and a triple bypass got my attention. After which I vowed to regain as much health as possible. And last month I was cruising at altitude (Loveland) wondering "well, how did I get here" !!! Unbelievable how far I've come, so grateful. Sure wish I had learned about this "snowboarding" when I was much younger, you have no idea how much fun it is!  Anyway, I'll be getting the runs in as long as I can, even if I need a few nitro tabs to get through the day... And yeah, turns out I can't read the trail maps without my readers...wth...even with them it can be a challenge..


Yeah, I started the year before last at 37, and though I can see the trail maps fine, they make no sense to me. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dts

If you see someone at the top of a run staring blankly at the trail map, it may well be me. Glad to hear I'm not alone on that. Serious though, unbelievably stoked I found snowboarding, even though I came to it quite late in life.. Being up in the mountains, and riding around is one of the best feelings ever. If only I could master getting off the lifts...


----------



## smellysell

Dts said:


> If you see someone at the top of a run staring blankly at the trail map, it may well be me. Glad to hear I'm not alone on that. Serious though, unbelievably stoked I found snowboarding, even though I came to it quite late in life.. Being up in the mountains, and riding around is one of the best feelings ever. If only I could master getting off the lifts...


Haha, you'll get there! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GoofyGirl

My Dad still rides at 74 - you can spot him on the Mountain Run at Squaw Valley any weekend. His knees are doing better than mine. Go figure. 


chomps1211 said:


> Here ya go.... Enjoy! ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUO
> 
> 
> chomps1211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go.... Enjoy! ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Dad is still riding at 74 - you may see him if you ever cruise the Mountain Run at Squaw. His knees are holding up better than mine. Go figure.
Click to expand...


----------



## neni

Dts said:


> I started snowboarding last year at 51. a workaholic, chain smoking, poor eating, out of shape, little to no rest and tons of stress back in 2013. So that blew up on me, several heart attacks and a triple bypass got my attention. After which I vowed to regain as much health as possible. And last month I was cruising at altitude (Loveland) wondering "well, how did I get here" !!! Unbelievable how far I've come, so grateful. Sure wish I had learned about this "snowboarding" when I was much younger, you have no idea how much fun it is!  Anyway, I'll be getting the runs in as long as I can, even if I need a few nitro tabs to get through the day... And yeah, turns out I can't read the trail maps without my readers...wth...even with them it can be a challenge..


Welcome to the club, better late than never . 
Good for you that you made the lifestyle change, sounds as if it was urgently needed. You have many years of fun on snow ahead of you.


----------



## Dts

GoofyGirl said:


> My Dad still rides at 74 - you can spot him on the Mountain Run at Squaw Valley any weekend. His knees are doing better than mine. Go figure.


 That is terrific! I'm doing everything I can to be able to ride as long as possible.


----------



## Dts

neni said:


> Welcome to the club, better late than never .
> Good for you that you made the lifestyle change, sounds as if it was urgently needed. You have many years of fun on snow ahead of you.


 Thank you, I just returned from riding in Utah. I live in the Midwest, never had a pow day before. It was amazing, beyond. I rode for three full days, doing tree runs and making it down some black diamonds in good shape. The 18" of fresh powder made it seem easy, relatively. In this photo I'm just resting....LOL...The trip was just beyond my ability to even comprehend. I can't believe how much I've progressed in two seasons


----------



## Old-Boarder

I sat next to an 86 year old skiier on the lift today. I think he said he's been skiing Mammoth for 70 years. He only does 5 - 10 runs a day. I told him I was truly honored to meet him. I doubt I'll be alive at 86 much less on a ski lift. So much respect (and a bit of envy.)


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Old-Boarder said:


> I sat next to an 86 year old skiier on the lift today. I think he said he's been skiing Mammoth for 70 years. He only does 5 - 10 runs a day. I told him I was truly honored to meet him. I doubt I'll be alive at 86 much less on a ski lift. So much respect (and a bit of envy.)


I'll never know where my kids might take me..."Dad, Dad you're not at the donut shop...you're on the chair lift"...lol


----------

